# Are my jars sealed properly?



## Pink1 (Jan 3, 2011)

I am new to canning this year. I have canned beef, pork, ham, burger, pickles, peppers and squash. Up until now, I have not opened a jar of anything that I have canned. My sister and I picked pickles and peppers and did them up using the water bath method. We decided to taste them a day later to see if we wanted to make another batch of a particular recipe. My question is - how hard should it be to remove the lid??? The lid centers were depressed and I had heard them "pop" as they cooled. The lid on 3 of the jars (different batches) we tested came off easier than I thought they should. I could use my fingers to remove the lids. There was a bit of a tug but in my thinking, I would have felt better if I had had to use a can opener to get the lid off. Because of this, I got out a jar of 2 month old pressure canned hamburger to see how tight that lid was. It was a bit harder to pull off but it still came off easier than I though it should. Anyone with any comments as to whether my jars are sealed properly or not? Does anyone take the lids off their jars with their fingers? Thanks for your help :indif:


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Most of the time, I can,,, but I have stronger fingers from using them all the time.. AS long as the "pop" sound happens I think your ok!! DID YOU taste the food?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I can always take the lids off the things I water bath can with my fingers. The things I pressure can I can remove by hand about half the time....but the lids bend on the things pressure caned when removing so no chance of re-using the flats for storing dried foods.


----------



## Pink1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, I used the hamburger that I opened in a box of "dirty rice" and it was very good. You have to bring the recipe to a boil and simmer for 25 minutes so I figured if there was anything in it, it would be gone...  

I am beginning to feel better knowing that you can pull the lids off the jars. I have become a canning addict and hate the throught that I would have to throw out all I have canned. 

I have been reading most of the threads and realize that I am not letting my jars sit in the canners after the time has expired. I have been taking them out and letting them cool and seal. Needless to say, I will do so from now on.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I can't remove lids with my fingers. Only gently with the edge of a flat knife. DH can do the finger deal.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I can take them off with my fingers, but usually I don't as I've actually cut myself getting off a lid that was really stuck. And I've also bent back fingernails and that is not pleasant. So now if it does not come with minimal force, I grab the opener instead. I get a wide variety of "Stickyness" of seaked lids, but in three years have only encountered one that seemed to come off way to easy - and it was obviously bad once opened.


----------



## mhlester (Aug 19, 2011)

I canned some pickling cucumbers a couple of weeks ago. I washed the jars and the lids in hot, soapy water, dried them, poured in the heated salt water, added the pickling cucumbers and spices, and then screwed on the lids. The process is supposed to take 6 â 8 weeks. I hadnât checked the jars for a day or two. A few nights ago (8/17), I discovered one lid was pushed up, slightly bent and creased. It looked like some little gremlin inside the jar gave it a good knock with a hammer. I probably screwed the cap on too tightly. I unscrewed the lid and heard pressure release. I watched as the contents bubbled and frothed for about fifteen seconds after which it gradually subsided. I immediately put a new lid on the jar and set it back on the shelf. Is this okay, or should I (a) refrigerate them now (b) throw them out now, or (c) reprocess them from the start? What additional information would you need, if any?

Thanks for all help
Michael


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

> I watched as the contents bubbled and frothed for about fifteen seconds after which it gradually subsided. I immediately put a new lid on the jar and set it back on the shelf. Is this okay, or should I (a) refrigerate them now (b) throw them out now, or (c) reprocess them from the start? What additional information would you need, if any?


I never had pickles bubble and froth upon opening.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Good heavens. What kind of super-human fingers do you people have? LOL! I have to use a can opener.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

mhlester said:


> I canned some pickling cucumbers a couple of weeks ago. I washed the jars and the lids in hot, soapy water, dried them, poured in the heated salt water, added the pickling cucumbers and spices, and then screwed on the lids. The process is supposed to take 6 â 8 weeks. I hadnât checked the jars for a day or two. A few nights ago (8/17), I discovered one lid was pushed up, slightly bent and creased. It looked like some little gremlin inside the jar gave it a good knock with a hammer. I probably screwed the cap on too tightly. I unscrewed the lid and heard pressure release. I watched as the contents bubbled and frothed for about fifteen seconds after which it gradually subsided. I immediately put a new lid on the jar and set it back on the shelf. Is this okay, or should I (a) refrigerate them now (b) throw them out now, or (c) reprocess them from the start? What additional information would you need, if any?
> 
> Thanks for all help
> Michael


I'm guessing they are not safe, but call the Ball canning 1-800 # and ask. A lot of people don't realize that they have a help line you can call with questions. 

I brine my pickles for 3-6 weeks before canning, then wait another 3 weeks after they are canned to use them. It used to be you could brine and jar pickles without processing, but it is now considered unsafe to do so. You should water bath process them.

Carol


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Pink1 said:


> I am new to canning this year. I have canned beef, pork, ham, burger, pickles, peppers and squash. Up until now, I have not opened a jar of anything that I have canned. My sister and I picked pickles and peppers and did them up using the water bath method. We decided to taste them a day later to see if we wanted to make another batch of a particular recipe. My question is - how hard should it be to remove the lid??? The lid centers were depressed and I had heard them "pop" as they cooled. The lid on 3 of the jars (different batches) we tested came off easier than I thought they should. I could use my fingers to remove the lids. There was a bit of a tug but in my thinking, I would have felt better if I had had to use a can opener to get the lid off. Because of this, I got out a jar of 2 month old pressure canned hamburger to see how tight that lid was. It was a bit harder to pull off but it still came off easier than I though it should. Anyone with any comments as to whether my jars are sealed properly or not? Does anyone take the lids off their jars with their fingers? Thanks for your help :indif:


The pickles you can water bath but the peppers I'm pretty sure should be pressure canned unless they are in a relish with vinegar? I freeze mine. 

Carol


----------

